# Any Have A Windsor Falkirk? Tell Us About It



## Christoph (Jul 10, 2009)

*Anyone Have A Windsor Falkirk? Tell Me About It*

I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on a Windsor Falkrik (aluminum). Anyone have one? Tell us how it has been. Also, I can only find one picture of the bike other than the BD pictures. Pics would also be appreciated. Any and all feedback is appreciated.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

I think for 4 bucks more, the Knight may be the better choice for the Vuelta XRP wheels instead of the R500's on the Falkirk. If you like Ultegra SL over Ultegra 6600, I guess the Falkirk wins, but it may only save you 30 grams or so. Horse a piece I guess. You will enjoy it whichever you choose. I've had 6 Motos and love them all!!


----------



## DanBike (Sep 1, 2009)

Christoph said:


> I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on a Windsor Falkrik (aluminum). Anyone have one? Tell us how it has been. Also, I can only find one picture of the bike other than the BD pictures. Pics would also be appreciated. Any and all feedback is appreciated.


Hi Chris,

I just pulled the trigger on a Falkirk myself. Placed the order last night, shipping info arrived this morning. I had a tough time choosing between the Falkirk and the Knight, but at $100 cheaper, I opted for the Falkirk. In addition to the wheels, consider whether you'd want a double or triple crank. 

I will let you know my impressions next week. Hopefully I will have some pictures to boot.

Cheers,


----------



## stexfjr (Jun 4, 2009)

*I have a windsor falkirk*

Got it around the first part of july. I have about 1000 trouble free miles on it so far. This is my first road bike so I can't compare with other models. i didn't need the triple crank like the knight comes with. I ride with some guys that have very high end bikes and have no trouble keeping up with them. I've added a few things but nothing with the componentry. Eventually I'll look for a CF frame and scavenge the gruppo off the falkirk. It really is a good bike. I'm amazed at the people I ride with that have way more expensive bikes and are running sora group. Not knocking sora but I like the Ultegra much better. I would recommend this bike. Only drawback is that I live in Texas and had to pay taxes. darn it.  Enjoy

dewayne
edinburg, tx


----------



## maydaywa (May 30, 2009)

I bought a Windsor Falkirk mid summer and have about 300 miles on it. Great bike. I made these photos of how it came out of the box. Very easy to assemble and rode fine without much tuning. Have since had a LBS tune it up. I had the handle bar stem turned up to give a more upright ride. The seat is also quite comfy. Will probably upgrade that this spring. Most road bikes are hibernating now up here in the Northwest. Too cold and wet to ride.

The major difference between the Falkirk and the Knight is that the Falkirk has 2 speeds up front where the Knight has 3.


----------

